
Ask HN: What do you run on your VPS? - vps_throw
I just got a lifelong VPS for free. It&#x27;s pretty minimal (1GB RAM, 60GB SSD, 1vCPUs), but it&#x27;s also decent for most lightweight things.<p>What do you run on your VPS?
======
K900
OpenVPN, Mumble server for some friends, a pile of random stuff that's not
nearly coherent enough to be called a website (Flask + gunicorn + nginx +
Postgres, nothing fancy), and a homegrown IRC/Telegram chat logger.

Edit: the server is a Scaleway C1 box, 4 ARM cores, 3EUR/month, running
ArchLinuxARM mostly because it's something I'm used to.

------
airbreather
How did you a get a lifelong free one?

------
pjotr99
And where?

